# Acer 4530 Vs Acer 4730z ??



## PraKs (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello friends,

Can anyone tell me which would be best to purchase ? Acer 4530 Or 4730z 
(4530 is replacement of 4520)

I have already compared both in my way in screenshot attached with price (eX Bangalore)

CLICK - *i40.tinypic.com/5kr9c0.png

Just confused on few points ?

4520 has 3DSonic stereo speakers, What 4730z has ? How is sound effect on both ?

Which is good - NVIDIA GeForce 9100M Or Intel GL40 Graphics ?

Is it available only in Glossy blue colour for outside panel ? 

Please review & give your view. If you own any of these laptops, please write comments. 

If there are other good laptops availble within same price range (< 31000 Rs) do suggest them.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 25, 2009)

I own 4730z. I don't find any great quality in the speakers of 4730z. But when I hear it with earphones, it sounds somewhat better. I have heard that 4530heats up fast. forindian conditions heat can kill a laptop. pricewise, 4730z is more costly. When I purchased it(inJan 09) I got a gift worthRs.8000(Nikon L18   . Now there isno suchoffer. Otherwise I am satisfied with4730z. Windows 7 is running verynicely onit.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello Ramakrishnan

Thank you for feedback.

Looks like 4730z has normal speakers. 4530 has 3D sonic. 

4530 does not have any heat up problem, dealer might have told you to sale high end model as margin is more on 4730z

On Gift of Nikon camera, Acer was running an offer in Dec to Jan for which you need to pay them for delivery by cheq (some 1500 rs) but do note that in Jan price was around 
35000, now its 31000.

So 4000 + 1500 (delivery charge) - 5500, (Laptop sold & camera given)

as soon as camera offer is over, price of 4730z has come to 31000. so whatever amount you have paid above 31000 that is for camera.

Just a marketing trick used to reach year end target. -- Dealer told me all these.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 27, 2009)

I paid an inclusive price of Rs.32750/- incl octroi also. Another Rs.1249/- for Courier+Rs.140 octroi on the camera=Rs.34,139.

The L18 costs about Rs.7750/-. *www.jjmehta.com/webshop/index.html?target=dept_29.html&lang=en-us

So the net price comes to Rs.26389/-.  By the way, I got a 2GB card free, two AA alkaline cells, another two AA Uniross cells+charger. All these freebies are not given in the above instance of Rs.7,750/-

I feel I got a good bargain. What do you say?

Moreover all the laptop prices are coming down day by day.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 27, 2009)

U mean , Acer gave you 2GB card free, two AA alkaline cells, another two AA Uniross cells+charger with that Nikon camera offer ?

can u tell me hows Intel GL40 Graphics Effect ? Any ghosting effect in games ?

Does it come only with Glossy blue colour for outside panel ? Which colour do you have ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

Nvidia 9300 is far far better than G40 when it comes to GPU based application for example bit of gaming and external large screen hd movies...

G40 would give you a decent 3.1 / 3 Windows Vista / 7 rating.. and would allow you to watch Full HD movies under your notebook however it would fall behind once you start try to run some games on it or external screen full HD play back under Full HD or higher resolution..

Please note, X2 is a far far better processor when compare to Intel Dual Core line up... X2 is comparable with Core 2 range, hence processor wise also, 4530 would out perform 4720z

Please consider 4720, the Core 2 Duo model if you prefer to stick with Intel, otherways, 4530 is better in terms of over all performance compare to 4720z


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 28, 2009)

PraKs said:


> U mean , Acer gave you 2GB card free, two AA alkaline cells, another two AA Uniross cells+charger with that Nikon camera offer ?
> 
> can u tell me hows Intel GL40 Graphics Effect ? Any ghosting effect in games ?
> 
> Does it come only with Glossy blue colour for outside panel ? Which colour do you have ?



To tell the truth, I don't play muchgames. But if you tell me some test, I will do it. yes, I got all those free with L18 camera. Adobe cs4 runs smoothly. I played unreal. it played well. But I when I tryto play train simulator, it was playing haltingly. There is no ghosting effect in games. Multimedia performance is also excellent. When Isaw ontheAcer site, 4530 has a memory of 1gb bundled with it whereas4730z has 2GB. When I went to purchase it, my dealer told me that 4730z is far superior to 4530. I don't know whose dealer is lying? Anyway now I am now stuck with 4730z.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 29, 2009)

Dear Ramakrishnan, Thats great offer of camera then. 

Thank you very much for your reply. 

One more request - Does it come only with Glossy blue colour for outside panel ? Which colour do you have ?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 30, 2009)

glossy dark blue almost looks like black


----------



## PraKs (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you Ramakrishnan

Do you face heating problem with your 4730z ?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 8, 2009)

No. Idon't face heating problems.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------

